# chest workout



## danielk (Apr 13, 2004)

hi im natural and i wanna build my chest all up in mass at the same time . im going through a bulking up cycle now .

i want a chest workout that hits the chest hard , make big size gains but with out the risk of overtraining.

i also train tri's after chest,

i was think of doing ,

chest press- 5 sets

flys- 3sets

incline bench press - 4 sets

incline flys - 3 sets

i was thinking of super seting these ????like german volume traing doing 5 sets of 5 reps , what do you guys think any suggestions

my reps are lowish like 8,6,6,6


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

I think 15 sets for chest is to much mate.

For chest I currently only do 4 set of flat bench (after a light warm up) thats it and I am making good progress.

If you are trying to bulk up then I would not do to much just stick with the basics.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hi, I feel that you are overdoing it for bulking especially, how about this:

Chest

Bench 4 sets 8-12 or 5X5s (those are good for bulking and strength)

Inclines 4 sets 8-12 or 5X5s

flys 2 sets after a good pump to stretch the fascia out and for shaping.

Triceps:

bar dips 4 sets (with weight if you do more than 15 on your own).

Close grip bench 4 sets. If you decide on doing close grips then drop the flys as this will overtrain your chest. Bar dips hit the chest as well. You could drop a set each of the dips and close grips as the triceps will be pre-fetigued from the chest workout.

The reason I suggested these exercises is because when bulking I would stick to compound exercises. Going heavy will promote good dense muscle growth.


----------



## danielk (Apr 13, 2004)

what about this then

chest press 4 sets

incline bench press 4 sets

flys 2

incline flys 2 sets

tricep pulldowns 3 sets

tricep machine pushdowns 1 set


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I know you are stuck on the flys but they will do nothing to bulk you up.

If you put more intensity into your pressing movements and less on the shaping movements then you will see better results in size and strength.

There are 3 heads to the tricep. The whole tricep can be worked with a combination of 3 exercises

Pushdowns/dips

closegrip bench/skull crushers

standing french presses.

With the above exercises the whole tricep can be hit.

I suggested the dips over the pushdowns as they are more of a power exercise.

But it is your call. For bulk choose compound exercises. For shaping choose isolation exercises. This is usually done on the cutting phase of diet to avoid overtraining with the heavy compound exercises.


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

10 - 12 sets per bodybart

3-4 sets incline dumbell press

3-4 sets Decline Bench Press

3-4 sets Dips or Cable crossovers


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

if your natural, personally.......

flat bench flyes 4x15 reps for a weight that is increasing each time. so 1st and 2nd set shouyld be easy. 3rd very hard, and 4th should be failing

then incline bench 3x8 heavy as poss

dips 3x8

only tricep work really needed after that would be either close bench for 3 sets or skullcrushers for 3 sets

reason for doing flyes first is that it helps pre-exhaust the chest. so that when you move onto the pressing you are making sure that the chest fails before the triceps do. a failed chest is a worked chest. if your triceps fail first, then your chest isnt being worked enough to grow.

then, after chest is fried, your tris dont have much more left in them. if you overtrain your tris, they havent a hope of growing. triceps make up 2/3 of upper arm mass.

thats only personal, i dont go for long sessions that have hundreds of reps.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

good job pete, makes sense. Is that right that triceps amount to 2/3 of upper arm mass?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

its about that. not far off


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

big pete said:


> thats only personal, i dont go for long sessions that have hundreds of reps.


and that is why "big pete" is big. Less IS more!!!

Good workout there aswel from pete! definately give it a go!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

cheers panthro. good to have the backing of big bro's.

right behind you now. 118kg no slin, less water and on maintainance. bit podgy though!!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

lol, 4kg's off, that'll motivate me when im in the gym later, dont want you getting too close...  how tall are you? If i remember, ur same as me arent u? 6'2?

Yeah, i feel bit podge too, but im not really, its all in the head! Ive stopped the slin too.. i know a diabetic who died off it the other week, so if that can happen to a diabetic, there isnt much hope for us!!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

na mate, bit smaller than you 5'11+1/2" (not quite 6")

im definately podgy now, and it aint in the head. still got an 11" taper from chest to waist, so im happy for that. im not fussed on getting heavier now, if i can be my same weight but in single digit BF% il be extatic!!!!!

and il try and get some pix up soon


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

11" taper is good.

Is that with the chest expanded or relaxed big pete?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

thats expanded. wouldnt like to guess what its like relaxed!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Mine is only10"

My waist if pretty thick tho. I am on a diet presently and am losing body fat but the waist seems to be the last place the fat is going from. Face was first.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

can someone tell me what is a taper? which part of the bosy and how do i measure it?


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

waist and chest. Mine is 13" so i beat you all. lol, any more takers? Greyphantom will be up there i think...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MatracaBergFan said:


> can someone tell me what is a taper? which part of the bosy and how do i measure it?


That is the diffrence between your chest measurement and your waist measurment. Just tape them both and see what your taper is like this\/

You should have a 10" taper to be symetrical and the arms, calves, and neck should all be the same size for symetry.


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

Are you guys measuring your waist relaxed or sucking it in?


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

relaxed!!! Sucking it in is cheating!


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

That is what I thought.

I have lost a couple of inches on my chest recently from 49 to 47,

I also gained a lot on my waist since this time last year from 33 to 39 and back to 36 at the moment.

So that makes my taper 11 inches, but it will be better when I can be bothered to loose the fat. I was going to diet for the summer but might not as I want to keep gaining strength/weight.


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

waist 32 chest40 8"


----------

